# GSP's trainer :" St. Pierre about as big as he'll get"



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

*Zahabi: St. Pierre about as big as he'll get*

Zahabi isn't shying away from moving up or the superfight, but doesn't think GSP needs/can get much bigger.

The Haters will hate...



"Georges St. Pierre’s trainer Firas Zahabi isn’t against seeing his star fighter move up a division after his recent sixth straight welterweight title defense. He is, however, against seeing him pack on a ton of weight to do it. 

According to Zahabi, St. Pierre (22-2) has probably added all the muscle his 5-foot-10 frame can athletically carry. If St. Pierre decides to vacate the 170-pound title and compete at 185, Zahabi says he’ll encourage him to remain close to the weight he is now. 

“He’ll be very small for a middleweight,” Zahabi told ESPN.com. “If I balloon him up to over 200 pounds, it won’t do any good. There’s a point where you can have too much muscle and it’s not a good thing. I think he’s got the maximum amount you can put on his body without it starting to be detrimental. 

“If he goes up [to 185], I would recommend he stay the same size. You don’t want Georges to go in there bulked up and unable to perform in the mechanical way that he does.” 

Prior to his fight against Jake Shields at UFC 129, St. Pierre's camp said its target was for him to rehydrate 22 pounds, to an in-cage weight between 192 and 193 pound. 

Another reason to not add a ton of muscle is it would be tedious weight for St. Pierre to shed if he ever chose to move back down. Zahabi did note, however, that in a proposed fight against Anderson Silva, he’d experiment adding as much as 10 pounds to St. Pierre to help keep the lengthy Brazilian down. 

“I’d probably push him up to 200 pounds for that fight,” Zahabi said. “He still wouldn’t be as big as Anderson and it wouldn’t be natural, but it would be better. If you do get on Anderson Silva, having an extra pounds on you is a good extra 10 pounds.” 

St. Pierre wouldn’t be the first to forfeit size in an effort to move up divisions. Notably, the only two fighters to ever hold titles at multiple weights did it. B.J. Penn has regularly weighed in under 170 pounds as a welterweight -- as little as 166.5 at UFC 63. Randy Couture weighed in nearly 40 pounds less than Tim Sylvia at UFC 68 when he recaptured the heavyweight title. 

The move to middleweight for St. Pierre is far from official. A super-fight between he and Silva has been talked about in the media for years, but UFC president Dana White continues to refer to it as “a fantasy fight.” 

Zahabi says his hope for St. Pierre’s next challenge is Strikeforce champion Nick Diaz, but denied any notion the camp is shying away from a Silva fight. If the Silva fight does happen, though, Zahabi believes it would work best as a catchweight fight. 

“It’s up to Zuffa and George’s management to decide that. I’ll focus on preparing him,” Zahabi said. “But I think it would be wiser to be at a catchweight because it would be more fair.” 

In regards to Diaz, Zahabi believes the Strikeforce champ has earned a shot at St. Pierre and is an intriguing matchup, stylistically. 

“He’s proven himself, especially in his last fight [against Paul Daley], a really exciting fight,” Zahabi said. “He’s got a long reach and he knows how to use it. He probably has a longer reach than Georges. I haven’t measured it myself and you never know with the fluctuations in reach stats. 

“He’s got a very good pitter-patter style and he’s hard to counter. Georges has never faced a guy like that.”"


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.


LOL what have you been smoking? do you seriously think GSP is better than Anderson Silva or Jon Jones? :confused02:
If GSP is soo good, why can't he finish fights like other UFC champions? maybe cos he doesn't have phenomenal striking or submission skills.
I want the Super Fight(Anderson Silva vs GSP), its long overdue only cos GSP is avoiding it.. GSP is so overrated, boring and biggest chicken in UFC.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.


smh... Come on, man...


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to see the superfight but it's never going to happen. If it did though, I agree it should be at a catchweight so as to not only be fair but to avoid tying up two belts by one person if GSP were to win. Realistically I expect Anderson to go ahead and fight Okami followed by guys like Bisping, Akiyama, and Sonnen again. That should keep him busy until next year.
As for GSP they will probably give him Nick Diaz at some point along with guys like Condit, Stun Gun, and maybe even Rory Macdonald at some point. 
If the UFC really wanted to make GSP-Silva happen, they would have by now.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.



LOL....calm down there, little trooper....:confused03:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Sekou said:


> LOL....calm down there, little trooper....:confused03:


HA...yeah ive almost lost hope in this fight...actually i think they will do a catch weight...wich is what i always prefered, i think its much more fair since neither figher has to put the belt on the line...i just wonder if the cut will be too much for andy, he says it wont but at his age cutting down to 178 from 210? not easy man...but interesting


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hahha...that was an awesome comment about GSP beating all the MWs and especially the LHW. 

Jokes aside Firaz is one smart dude. I believe Nick Diaz and Okami is it. They beat both of em then it's TIME to do the match up. GSP did not look like he was excited at all about the prospect of facing Anderson Silva...lolz! None whatsoever. Anderson however is ready. GSP is da bomb, however with Anderson Silva you're dealing with a KILLER.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree, there is no way GSP can stack on more muscle, he already looks slow and stiff in his stand-up at the size he is. If anything, he needs to tone down the upper body weights and losen up a bit.

He could fight at middle, but it just means he won't be cutting and simply fighting at his training weight where he will still be a lot stronger than most guys but obviously it won't be his optimal weight.

Seems like a fight with Diaz, perhaps Condit etc are still left for GSP, even Anthony Johnson if he beats Nate Marquadt.

But Silva has absolutely nothing left. Maybe Mark Munoz? Other than that, Dana needs to bring in Lombard or see if Jacare wants to fight his team-mate.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.


Funniest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

GSP looked pretty huge man, but his right overhand was pretty slow. Think it might have been his depth perception when his left eye got damaged. Although I enjoyed it when GSP threw Jake down like a rag doll. GSP needs KO power then he's good to go for MW.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

silva has palhares,falcao,santiago,stann,sonnen rematch,bisping and maybe lombard if he ever signs with the ufc. he has plenty.
gsp has diaz,story,ellnburger,macdonald,condit and rocha if he gets better stand up.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

GSP is like Bruce Lee at 170. He should never change weight class. 
I just want to see him fight Silva at a catchweight, 177.5 lbs if possible. After that Silva and GSP can go back to their divisions.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Like I've said in other threads, this fight was never going to happen. All it's taken is for GSP to win a majorly hyped fight against Shields by just pawing his way to victory against a bad striker, and his trainers have finally thought 'sod it, we're not comfortable putting him in with Silva, he's starting to not look good by not finishing WW fights, let's knock this one on the head.'

The weight thing isn't a mere excuse anyway, they are not similar enough in size/natural weight. If they fought, one of them would not be in optimal condition, which is the last thing you want in a 'superfight'.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Like I've said in other threads, this fight was never going to happen. All it's taken is for GSP to win a majorly hyped fight against Shields by just pawing his way to victory against a bad striker, and his trainers have finally thought 'sod it, we're not comfortable putting him in with Silva, he's starting to not look good by not finishing WW fights, let's knock this one on the head.'
> 
> The weight thing isn't a mere excuse anyway, they are not similar enough in size/natural weight. If they fought, one of them would not be in optimal condition, which is the last thing you want in a 'superfight'.


Silva dances around when weighing in at over 180. Imagine he had to drop more weight? He'd be floating on air  meanwhile GSP will be walking around feeling like a sumo wrestler, totally ruining his explosive takedowns. It would be a total mismatch, and, even light as a feather, Silva would pick GSP apart.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> silva has palhares,falcao,santiago,stann,sonnen rematch,bisping and maybe lombard if he ever signs with the ufc. he has plenty.
> gsp has diaz,story,ellnburger,macdonald,condit and rocha if he gets better stand up.


IMO in reality all that means is they both have an endless lineup of meaningless fringe top tenners where two new ones will sprout up for every one they defeat. 

I don't think any of these fringe contenders have much hope of getting past the real top 5 contenders that have been tooled by the champ, let alone the champ himself. They bring nothing new that the champ hasn't already faced. 

I mean what Diaz got taken out of the UFC by the likes Sanchez and Karo and has zero wrestling or TDD so will probably get taken down and tooled all night by GSP. 

Take away his strikeforce belt, and he has no reason to be fighting a guy he has no chance beating. Diaz, Condit, Ellenberger, Story and Rocha would never get past the likes of Fitch, Shields, Koscheck or BJ let alone GSP. All of them have lost to those guys or someone at that level i.e. true top 5s. The only reason they're being considered is because GSP has cleaned out all other top WW fighters. 

Same with Andy ... Santiago got tooled by the likes of Leben, Bisping and Palhares by Hendo etc. ... they offer zero challenge to the top contenders like Hendo/Okami/Sonnen let alone Andy. And Stann is just a slow brawler like Forrest, Leben and Cote that has no chance against Silva and brings nothing new to the table.

IMO The only matchup on your list that actually poses a threat to the champ is the Sonnen rematch. But with all the controversies surrounding that guy, it'll be a long time before something can be arranged again there if ever. Other than that, Okami is the last somewhat dangerous opponent left for Anderson, after that it's cleaned out unless they can bring over Lombard.

This superfight needs to happen, MW or catchweight. Otherwise it's obvious neither of these guys are in any danger to losing to the fringe contenders and will go to retirement fighting bored with one hand.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

HD209458B said:


> LOL what have you been smoking? do you seriously think GSP is better than Anderson Silva or Jon Jones? :confused02:
> If GSP is soo good, why can't he finish fights like other UFC champions? maybe cos he doesn't have phenomenal striking or submission skills.
> I want the Super Fight(Anderson Silva vs GSP), its long overdue only cos GSP is avoiding it.. GSP is so overrated, boring and biggest chicken in UFC.


Horrible post, not going to bother wasting time arguing with you.



Steroid Steve said:


> smh... Come on, man...





Sekou said:


> LOL....calm down there, little trooper....:confused03:





meli083 said:


> Funniest thing I've heard all day.


I know what I'm talking about. I do think GSP can beat every middle weight. Anderson Silva isn't even one he has to worry too much about. It's guys like Okami and Sonnen he needs to worry about. Bigger stronger wrestlers would be the ones who threaten him most.

In LHW GSP can still beat plenty of them. "WHAT! Even though the fighter is smaller he can still win!?" 

Yes he can. GSP would beat all the LHW's who were bad wrestlers. He would take them down very easily and and win by submission or decision. Don't you guys think he would beat guys like Houston Alexander, Bonner, Thiago Silva, probably even Randy Couture and Shogun? I know I do.

And for the HW's... He would beat Kongo at least. There's plenty of HW's he would beat by taking them down over and over and outscoring on the feet. I think he actually matches up very well against Big Nog. He's big, slow, and has bad stand up. GSP would outscore him on the feet for sure. I don't think he would be able to take GSP down, but GSP could take him down. That may be a bad Idea though. 

So that's what I think. I don't feel like checking this thread a ton so if you agree with me then back me up.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with Zahabi, mainly because he knows GSP better than eveyone here on this board.

And secondly, because GSP is the type of person who is bulking up by constantly adding muscle mass to his frame, not just any kind of mass.

Although muscle mass makes you stronger/gives you more stregth, this comes at a price:

*1.* you become stiffer, more rigid - and that affects you movements in the ring, it affects the way you throw punches and the way you shoot for the takedowns.
Basically: muscle strength kills speed/explossiveness.

*2.* more muscle mass needs *more oxygen*. Basically, carrying all that extra muscle mass on your frame while fighting at the same time ... or doing any kind of high intensity physical exercise, will force your body to work harder, by consuming more oxygen, in order to perform at a high level.
That means, GSP would have to imporve his cardio/conditioning even more.
And he already is the best conditioned athlete at WW in the UFC at least. Going beyond this would be much harder.

With that being said, i believe GSP at this weight ~192 lbs, would be a relatively small MW, but still he would beat most of the fighters at 185, thanks to his superior technique and skill set.

But i believe he would have problems against the lieks of Sonnen and Okami, guys who are bigger than him, 205+ lbs on fight night, and have a style that could shut down many of GSP's advantages.

I believe GSP stays at WW for at least 2 more years. 
Still some decent fights for him here...


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

limba said:


> I agree with Zahabi, mainly because he knows GSP better than eveyone here on this board.


Yer and im sure that Zahabi knows that GSP doesn't want to fight Anderson Silva. 
If GSP had some balls he would have faced Anderson Silva long time ago.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

diablo5597 said:


> I know what I'm talking about. I do think GSP can beat every middle weight. Anderson Silva isn't even one he has to worry too much about.
> 
> In LHW GSP can still beat plenty of them.
> 
> And for the HW's... He would beat Kongo at least. There's plenty of HW's he would beat by taking them down over and over and outscoring on the feet. I think he actually matches up very well against Big Nog. He's big, slow, and has bad stand up. GSP would outscore him on the feet for sure. I don't think he would be able to take GSP down, but GSP could take him down.


LOL x Googolplex..
I knew this dude was serious, typical GSP nuthuggers think GSP is some kind of God. You have to be dumber than Benny Hinn follower to think GSP is that good. 
If GSP is that good, how come he is too scared to face Anderson Silva?



diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat all the LHW's who were bad wrestlers. He would take them down very easily and and win by submission or decision.


Win by submission? riight.. he couldn't even submit Hardy. 
Might as well say GSP can KO all the top HW in the world.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> silva has palhares,falcao,santiago,stann,sonnen rematch,bisping and maybe lombard if he ever signs with the ufc. he has plenty.
> gsp has diaz,story,ellnburger,macdonald,condit and rocha if he gets better stand up.


Falcao, Stann, Ellenburger, MacDonald? These guys aren't even top 10, none of them are even on the radar. Not sure what you're talking about.Aand you keep talking about "if Rocha gets better stand up", like it's a statistic you can put on the back of his baseball card. The dude just lost his last fight to a guy not in the top 10 with skills not even CLOSE to GSP. He's so far out of the title picture it's not even funny.

There are people in the title picture at WW and you managed to barely list any of them. The title picture for WW looks like this

Rick Story vs Thaigo Alves May 28th
Nate Marquardt vs Anthony Johnson June 26th
Carlos Condit vs Dong-hyun Kim July 2nd
Jon Fitch vs PJ Penn TBD

Clearly winners of Fitch v Penn 2 were closest to a shot but they got scrapped leaving the winners of Condit vs Kim closest, but their fight is 2 months away, which would leave GSP on the shelf at least 5 months. This isn't unheard of for GSP lol, so I think this is the most likely outcome aside from the rumblings of a possible crossover fight with Nick Diaz.

Beyond that I believe the winner of Story v Alves fight will face the winner of Marquardt v Johnson later this year for a number 1 contenders match. This is likely because Fitch will eventually beat Penn by decision in their rematch and be denied a title shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

obviously you dont know what potential means, falcao is a born killer, and rocha would sub everyone at welterweight given the right amount of time on the ground,macdonald is a beast child, and stann is a very big mw wiht good hands and wrestling.


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

If GSP is that good, how come he is too scared to face Anderson Silva?

I don't get why everyone harp's on GSP but Silva is allowed to duck moving up. Ya he fought 2 guys one was a gimme and Forest. I say Silva is scared to face top 5 in the LHW. If I remember correctly it was stated he has no interest in fighting that weight. So that makes him scared in my book. I don't really care for BJ anymore but at least he had/has the stones to fight much bigger guys.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> obviously you dont know what potential means, falcao is a born killer, and rocha would sub everyone at welterweight given the right amount of time on the ground,macdonald is a beast child, and stann is a very big mw wiht good hands and wrestling.


Obviously you don't want to discuss reality. Carlos Rocha couldn't even sub Jake Ellenberger, what point is there in bringing him in to the conversation with GSP. He's what, 3 or 4 fights away from even worrying about it, and that's if he WINS those, but who knows, it's pure speculation. You want to project him as the future champion based on a win over Kris McCray and some failed sub attempts on Jake Ellenburger? It's asinine.

Falcao I'll grant you has a lot of potential but much of the same argument applies. Unless you have been scouring the internet for all his fights against B-level opponents in Brazil, there isn't a lot to watch on him. The times he's fought a truly good striker, Fabio Maldonado, he's lost by TKO both times. And so far his first UFC fight, aside from some boxing in the first round, against a guy with below average standup, was an amazingly boring fight. For a guy who is "a born killer", where was his killer instinct against Gerald Harris? His performance in round 3 of that fight was in my opinion JUST as bad Kalib Starnes infamous running man impression against Nate Quarry.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

fan4life said:


> If GSP is that good, how come he is too scared to face Anderson Silva?


it's because the only people who say he's scared just "assume" he is while anyone with a little bit of common sense would take their arguments, think about it and figure out they make actual sense.

this and because of many other reasons we have no clue about (business, personal whatever...)

the funny thing would be GSP going on to take the Strikeforce belt from Diaz


one thing is sure, the guys in the current TUF season would be eaten alive by anyone in the top 10 at WW and probably get Ko'd by GSP presence standing in front of him at the weigh ins.

I for one would like to see a rematch with Shields


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

HD209458B said:


> If GSP had some balls he would have faced Anderson Silva long time ago.


I love it when couch jockey's call out world class fighters for not having 'balls'. classic.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> Obviously you don't want to discuss reality. Carlos Rocha couldn't even sub Jake Ellenberger, what point is there in bringing him in to the conversation with GSP. He's what, 3 or 4 fights away from even worrying about it, and that's if he WINS those, but who knows, it's pure speculation. You want to project him as the future champion based on a win over Kris McCray and some failed sub attempts on Jake Ellenburger? It's asinine.


Dude, Morning, you're being a little harsh. Jake wanted nothing to do with Rocha's ground game after taking it to the mat and getting put in precarious positions. Though Rocha's stand-up is pretty awful, and it would take some fierce training to get it up to snuff, but if he were to get it to a level of just being respectable, he'll be wicked dangerous. I think that's what OWNS is getting at -- he's looking forward (a few fights ahead). If Rocha somehow manages to get that striking developed, look out. Granted, right now he is too one dimensional to be a _top _contender.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Dude, Morning, you're being a little harsh. Jake wanted nothing to do with Rocha's ground game after taking it to the mat and getting put in precarious positions. Though Rocha's stand-up is pretty awful, and it would take some fierce training to get it up to snuff, but if he were to get it to a level of just being respectable, he'll be wicked dangerous. I think that's what OWNS is getting at -- he's looking forward (a few fights ahead). If Rocha somehow manages to get that striking developed, look out. Granted, right now he is too one dimensional to be a _top _contender.


He keeps bringing up Rocha like he's a contender and he clearly is not. He is 1 and 1 in the UFC coming off a loss to a wrestler far less skilled than GSP who dictated where the fight went. A year or 2 down the road? maybe? There's guys _right now_ in the title picture, bringing Rocha in to the conversation with them is absurd. He hasn't beaten anyone yet! 

I just did a search for UFC_OWNS and Rocha.



> gsp has diaz,story,ellnburger,macdonald,condit and rocha *if *he gets better stand up.


a big if



> diaz and condit will give gsp a fight and i think ellenburger and a rocha with striking would too


maybe BJ Penn with a katana would give GSP problems as well :thumbsup:



> bj penn and eduardo rocha are the 2 guys who will end the wrestlers reign of terror on the welterweight division, hopefully nate diaz does too.


This is hilarious because it was posted 2/25 after Rocha lost to a wrestler.

Edit. I just looked up Ellenberger. He's a bluebelt. Fwiw


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

fan4life said:


> *If GSP is that good, how come he is too scared* to face Anderson Silva?
> 
> I don't get why everyone harp's on GSP but Silva is allowed to duck moving up. Ya he fought 2 guys one was a gimme and Forest. *I say Silva is scared* to face top 5 in the LHW. If I remember correctly it was stated he has no interest in fighting that weight. So that makes him scared in my book. I don't really care for *BJ* anymore but at least he *had*/has *the stones* to fight much bigger guys.


So...GSP is scared...Anderson is scared....BJ is/was scared.

MMA is full of p*ssies, in your opinion.

I bet you are much more braver than all these guys combined...


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

AdRath said:


> I love it when couch jockey's call out world class fighters for not having 'balls'. classic.





limba said:


> So...GSP is scared...Anderson is scared....BJ is/was scared.
> 
> MMA is full of p*ssies, in your opinion.


>< are you guys that dumb? do you follow Benny Hinn???
GSP always says he is the or wants to be the best p4p in the world, yet that boring frog eating chicken doesn't have guts to face Anderson Silva.
If you think about it, all MMA/UFC legends(Fedor, Randy, Anderson Silva, BJ, etc) fought much larger fighters except the Safe Pierre.  (n lets not forget GSP is a BIG WW)
I really don't understand why people are saying GSP is the best all arounder when GSP can't even finish fights cos he doesn't have great striking/submission skills.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

GSP's biggest asset is his speed. 

The bulkier he gets the slower he'll be.

He doesn't have a MW's frame. That's just the reality of it.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> LOL what have you been smoking? do you seriously think GSP is better than Anderson Silva or Jon Jones? :confused02:
> If GSP is soo good, why can't he finish fights like other UFC champions? maybe cos he doesn't have phenomenal striking or submission skills.
> I want the Super Fight(Anderson Silva vs GSP), its long overdue only cos GSP is avoiding it.. GSP is so overrated, boring and biggest chicken in UFC.


TOTALLY AGREE!!!

People call it whatever you want but all i ever heard from him was his Legacy! Legacy this Legacy that, dude how bout fight the top of the world if you think your so GREAT!

Shields would of been destroyed by Anderson or JBJ no doubt about that, this just shows GSP is losing confidence in himself, and he already proved that in his fights how he is never willing to attempt a finish unless the fighter does something completely obviously dumb, and at his level it just means he will never finish ANYONE!

He was to scared to strike for more then 2 seconds against someone as bad as Dan Hardy and Carlos Condit knocked his ass out.........

GSP is a over cautious fighter that trys to be greater then he is and not willing to put his performance where his mouth is... And im not just saying that because he didnt finish Shields that doesn't make a difference to me, but when theres guys like JBJ around and guys like Anderson, the next time i hear someone call GSP the best p4p fighter on the planet im going to slap them! 

He is not willing to fight anyone near the level he claims he is at.

There is no question GSP is a top 5 p4p fighter, thats just ignorance to deny that, but him saying he is big enough then saying he isn't is all a bunch of pansy ass shit.

Because just like Fedor avoids fights that can make his entire country go WOW you got beat down!

His legacy will be the best WW on the planet nothing near p4p and he is obviously ok with having one country think hes the best because there from the same Landscape....


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Georges has already stated he's not afraid to fight at 185 or even 205. Could be blowing smoke but alot of that I believe comes from how well he does in training against Rashad Evans who he uses as a measuring stick, and when he trained with Mousasi.

Georges could beat a lot of journeymen LHWs, somebody like Keith Jardine; as far as HW, fat guys like Roy Nelson maybe, but he wouldn't be able to handle true heavyweights.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Duck some more why don't you safe boy.

Bahahaha, you really think GSP would beat a guy like Roy Nelson? Phew. Roy would crush him in half.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> >< *are you guys that dumb*? do you follow Benny Hinn???
> GSP always says he is the or wants to be the best p4p in the world, yet that boring frog eating chicken doesn't have guts to face Anderson Silva.
> If you think about it, all MMA/UFC legends(Fedor, Randy, Anderson Silva, BJ, etc) fought much larger fighters except the Safe Pierre.  (n lets not forget GSP is a BIG WW)
> I really don't understand why people are saying GSP is the best all arounder when GSP can't even finish fights cos he doesn't have great striking/submission skills.


Easy with words you can't spell correctly..ok?!

And pls tell us more *mr. Braveheart*. 

Pls share your best moments in your *amazing MMA career*... How many finishes do you have?! :sarcastic12:
How many fights against bigger opponents do you have?! :sarcastic12:

Pls...

_PS: calling people dumb = red rep (enjoy your trip to *troll city*)_


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Duck some more why don't you safe boy.
> 
> Bahahaha, you really think GSP would beat a guy like Roy Nelson? Phew. Roy would crush him in half.


LOL yer its funny how GSP's trainer suddenly makes comment about GSP's weight not being big enough to fight in MW just after GSP vs Shields.. They just try hardest to avoid Anderson Silva vs GSP. 

I agree about Big Country, he is tough man even JDS couldn't finish him off.. i seriously doubt GSP can finish Roy or beat him for that matter.



limba said:


> Pls share your best moments in your *amazing MMA career*... How many finishes do you have?! :sarcastic12:
> How many fights against bigger opponents do you have?! :sarcastic12:


Doh i dont compete in MMA but i enjoy MMA(except GSP fights).
If you think GSP is some kind of God, here is another person you can worship. (he can beat Superman, Hulk, Batman, Chuck Norris and all UFC Champions at same time by himself with instant KO)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a54iqEr1flQ


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> *Doh i dont compete in MMA*


Case closed!



HD209458B said:


> but i enjoy MMA(except GSP fights).


It's strange how you can enjoy MMA - Mixed Martial Arts, but you don't enjoy watching the best Mixed Martial Artist in World (Universe).....

GSP may not be the best _fighter_, but he certainly is the best Mixed Martial *Artist*. 




HD209458B said:


> If you think GSP is some kind of God, here is another person you can worship. (he can beat Superman, Hulk, Batman, Chuck Norris and all UFC Champions at same time by himself with instant KO)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a54iqEr1flQ


I think you have somekind of sick obsession for the person. It's the 2nd or 3rd time you mention him on this voard. 

And i don't worship St-Pierre.
In fact i've said i was/am dissapointed he wasn't more aggressive in this fight. And especially against Hardy.

But i can understand him: he worked to hard for what he has today and i don't see one single reason why he would risk everything just so that some *frustrated-brawl-loving-couch-warriors* would enjoy 60 seconds of satisfaction.

*Not gonna happen.*

*Deal with it!*

*PS: *



HD209458B said:


> *Doh i dont compete in MMA*





HD209458B said:


> Weight different between AS and GSP isn't that great, more like 10-20lbs, *doh.*










_*Hmmmmmm........*_


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Duck some more why don't you safe boy.
> 
> Bahahaha, you really think GSP would beat a guy like Roy Nelson? Phew. Roy would crush him in half.


How? GSP is a better wrestler, and has more technical striking. Roy has 1 shot KO power, what else does he have on GSP?

Take away all of Roy's fat and he's not much more than a middleweight to start with. He's not some physical monster like Cheick Kongo.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.


So you like sucky sucky eh?


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

St Pierre weighed 194 before cutting for this fight and everyone is acting like that's not big enough for 185. Anderson Silva in one of the 3 Dana White video blogs for UFC 129 said he was fat and weighing 197. I don't see why people think he is too small, he is definitely smaller than a lot of the guys cutting from 10 puounds heavier, but a lot of those guys have fat as well and GSP's body fat is ridiculously low (probably around 4-5%).

Skillset wise, if it stays standing for longer than a couple minutes GSP will get knocked out, but if he is smart and performs the same game plan as Chael Sonnen and what Dan Henderson did in Rd 1, GSP will win.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> St Pierre weighed 194 before cutting for this fight and everyone is acting like that's not big enough for 185. Anderson Silva in one of the 3 Dana White video blogs for UFC 129 said he was fat and weighing 197. I don't see why people think he is too small, he is definitely smaller than a lot of the guys cutting from 10 puounds heavier, but a lot of those guys have fat as well and GSP's body fat is ridiculously low (probably around 4-5%).
> 
> Skillset wise, if it stays standing for longer than a couple minutes GSP will get knocked out, but if he is smart and performs the same game plan as Chael Sonnen and what Dan Henderson did in Rd 1, GSP will win.


I can't believe there are still people out there who think AS would beat GSP after the Sonnen fight.

The size difference isn't that big of a deal when you have TD weakness as bad as AS does.

The same people who call GSP a safe fighter are saying he wouldn't take down AS and ride him out for 5 rounds? How does that make sense?

GSP wouldn't get submitted either. GSP would dominate Silva for 5 rounds no problem.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

People don't give GSP enough credit. WW is a much more stacked division. The combined winning % of GSP's opponents when they met him is 85.2%. Anderson's opponents are at 75.3%.

MW is just not as deep.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I can't believe there are still people out there who think AS would beat GSP after the Sonnen fight.
> 
> The size difference isn't that big of a deal when you have TD weakness as bad as AS does.
> 
> ...



im not going to mention Anderson having a screwed up rib in the fight, (even though i just did...) but i don't see GSP being able to take him down at will for 5 rounds and just getting away with it.

I do personally believe JBJ would destroy GSP more then Anderson but id still put my money on AS no doubt


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> im not going to mention Anderson having a screwed up rib in the fight, (even though i just did...) but i don't see GSP being able to take him down at will for 5 rounds and just getting away with it.
> 
> I do personally believe JBJ would destroy GSP more then Anderson but id still put my money on AS no doubt


I'm a fan, but I'm not delusional. JBJ would likely beat GSP.

That being said GSP would beat AS. Styles make matchups and GSP's strengths just so happen to be AS biggest weaknesses. AS has always had a weakness against wrestlers. It wasn't just Sonnen... and if you bring up the ribs, I'll bring up the eye poke. Thats about how over done both of those are :thumb02:


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> GSP would beat AS. Styles make matchups and GSP's strengths just so happen to be AS biggest weaknesses. AS has always had a weakness against wrestlers. It wasn't just Sonnen... and if you bring up the ribs, I'll bring up the eye poke. Thats about how over done both of those are :thumb02:


Umm even GSP knows he doesn't have skills to beat AS, otherwise GSP would have fought AS long time ago.


----------



## radab (Mar 14, 2010)

Anderson would destroy GSP, and GSP knows it

Anderson Bones is the real superfight. People should be hyping that and stop hyping this ridiculous mismatch


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I think GSP's a great champion and a great ambassador for the sport. He's also imo the most dominant welterweight champion in history.

That being said, I think Anderson Silva would beat him. This is mma anything can happen (although GSP takes NO risks), but I'm pretty sure Anderson would win 98% of the time.

As for the GSP can beat light-heavyweights and heavyweights at a UFC level argument. We just saw GSP come off a lackluster performance and his supporters turn around and say he can beat lightheavyweights/heavyweights? Lol, get a hold of yourselves.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

radab said:


> Anderson would destroy GSP, and GSP knows it
> 
> Anderson Bones is the real superfight. People should be hyping that and stop hyping this ridiculous mismatch


Too bad Anderson is running from that fight.



> "No chance, he’s in a different weight class, we are friends and we won’t fight each other."


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/4/15/2114009/anderson-silva-says-he-would-never-fight-jon-jones


----------



## radab (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah. Still, if the public demand it, and Dana demands it, Anderson doesnt have a say in the matter





astrallite said:


> Too bad Anderson is running from that fight.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/4/15/2114009/anderson-silva-says-he-would-never-fight-jon-jones


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm a fan, but I'm not delusional. JBJ would likely beat GSP.
> 
> That being said GSP would beat AS. Styles make matchups and GSP's strengths just so happen to be AS biggest weaknesses. AS has always had a weakness against wrestlers. It wasn't just Sonnen... and if you bring up the ribs, I'll bring up the eye poke. Thats about how over done both of those are :thumb02:


First of all, who wouldn't get taken down by a roided up Sonnen? People make it seem like it's a disgrace to get taken down by him when the guy is probably the best MMA wrestler P4P including GSP. Sonnen could take down anyone at will at 185. Secondly, Anderson wasn't himself that fight. We've seen Anderson destroy guys, grapplers included, when he's his usual self. Concerning GSP, how would GSP setup his takedowns? The reason why GSP is so successful against wrestlers is because wrestlers are weary of his standup, so they become tentative to go for takedowns and be aggressive. GSP's mechanical-esque standup is not good enough to the point where Anderson would have to respect it. I think GSP would steal a couple of rounds with takedowns in a 5 round match, but every round starts standing up, and every second GSP is on his feet, he's flirting with getting knocked out. Also if GSP gets caught in a bad spot, like a frankie or lensar "bad spot", does anyone think he could overcome adversity, or fight when he's not on his game? I think Anderson can, and that should be taken into account as well. I wouldn't see this going 5 rounds. This would either be a KO or TKO. Lets not forget, Silva is dangerous off his back as well. It would be hard for a 5'10" guy to control such a long guy who's a BJJ black belt. Silva can strike with the best of them off his back if it goes there.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

he needs to lose some muscle, he looks stiff as hell.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> Horrible post, not going to bother wasting time arguing with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your ideas really aren't as crazy as they initially sound. Hope that doesn't sound harsh, but I did kinda read your first post with a "wtf" in my head.

In reality the notion of a fighter who weighs 195-200 lbs the day of the fight vs a fighter who weighs 220+ winning with wrestling isn't crazy at all. Especially when you are specifically referring to GSP vs. LHWs with terrible wrestling.

I hate to use real life examples but my roommate and I sometimes wrestle or do submission grappling. He has taken me down many, many times using leverage, explosiveness, and unpredictability. The reason I mention this is that I weigh 230lbs and he weighs maybe 140lbs soaking wet. The fact of the matter is he is a much better wrestler and athlete and those qualities are often able to neutralize my extreme size advantage.


All things being equal clearly my size would trump. But in reality do ant of us really still believe the LHW division is the deepest? Or in reality does the constant changing of belts demonstrate how shallow it really is (same goes for HW in all respects). Personally I used to consider it the deepest, now it just reminds me of the HW division; no one taking it to the next level. Perhaps Jones is the man that will do this and create a deep division.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Your ideas really aren't as crazy as they initially sound. Hope that doesn't sound harsh, but I did kinda read your first post with a "wtf" in my head.
> 
> In reality the notion of a fighter who weighs 195-200 lbs the day of the fight vs a fighter who weighs 220+ winning with wrestling isn't crazy at all. Especially when you are specifically referring to GSP vs. LHWs with terrible wrestling.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. If I appeared to be crazy at 1st then it is almost certainly because I am a free thinker while most people mindlessly conform to popular opinion . I think for myself and I receive negative reps from small minded people who think size = automatic win. When they hear someone say that GSP can beat some LHW's and HW's, instead of actually thinking about how the fight would play out in their head, they automatically side with conventional wisdom without putting any of their own free thought into the scenario. 

Do people really think that GSP couldn't beat someone like Stephan Bonner? Or someone like Kongo with no take down defense. In mma, wrestling is more important than size. A great 170 like GSP can easily beat a 240 pound guy like Kongo. 

GSP can beat people in weight classes higher than his. Anyone who disagrees is a hater.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

diablo5597 said:


> GSP can beat people in weight classes higher than his. Anyone who disagrees is a hater.


If thats the case how come we've never seen it? (i've seen AS, Shogun, Randy, BJ, Fedor, Edgar, etc fight larger fighers)
How come GSP is too scared to face AS? How come he has to fight "Safe" in WW and can't finish fights?

Anyway i guess you want to see AS vs GSP much as i do, so we can find out whos the best p4p in the world. You believe GSP can easily beat AS and i think it would be other way around, eitherway it would be the biggest fight in UFC history.

p.s. if you have chance watch UFC 112(Silva vs Maia), AS was suppose to face GSP at 170 if he won. GSP was at ringside to observe the fight and he looked so scared :thumb02: especially when AS performed like Bruce Lee in first two rounds.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> If thats the case how come we've never seen it? (i've seen AS, Shogun, Randy, BJ, Fedor, Edgar, etc fight larger fighers)
> How come GSP is too scared to face AS? How come he has to fight "Safe" in MM and can't finish fights?
> 
> Anyway i guess you want to see AS vs GSP much as i do, so we can find out whos the best p4p in the world. You believe GSP can easily beat AS and i think it would be other way around, eitherway it would be the biggest fight in UFC history.
> ...


:sarcastic12:

You ever wonder why your bar is red? It's because of things like this. What exactly makes GSP scared of AS? Nothing but your opinion because that statement is absurd. GSP's style is taylor made to beat AS.

I believe he will absolutely tool AS 10 times worse than Sonnen without getting subbed. With that being said AS isn't scared of GSP, and GSP certainly isn't scared of AS.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> :sarcastic12:
> 
> You ever wonder why your bar is red? It's because of things like this. What exactly makes GSP scared of AS? Nothing but your opinion because that statement is absurd. GSP's style is taylor made to beat AS.
> 
> I believe he will absolutely tool AS 10 times worse than Sonnen without getting subbed. With that being said AS isn't scared of GSP, and GSP certainly isn't scared of AS.


LOL fascinating.. GSP nuthuggers believe that GSP can easily beat everyone in MW, many LHW, some HW.. tsk tsk even GSP knows hes got no chance.

How come GSP haven't fought AS(or other MW/LHW) IF he can beat em easily? :confused02:

Do you also think world is flat and Benny Hinn can cure aids and cancer? seriously take online IQ test and see if you can get three digits. At least smart GSP fans know that GSP doesn't have much chance against AS and they don't want to see AS vs GSP.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> LOL fascinating.. GSP nuthuggers believe that GSP can easily beat everyone in MW, many LHW, some HW.. tsk tsk even GSP knows hes got no chance.


Yeah. Show me once where I said any of that.

You keep writing your opinion like "GSP is scared" and "GSP knows hes got no chance" and you are saying it as fact. That is YOUR opinion which isn't backed by anything other than what you believe.

I can say AS is scared of GSP and it would hold just as much weight as your opinion. The difference is I would say "I think AS is scared because of X and Y." You say "GSP is scared" without adding anything else to your opinion which you post as fact.

Your bar is red because of stuff like this. I'm not talking shit. I'm trying to help you realize the idiocy of some of your posts.



> How come GSP haven't fought AS(or other MW/LHW) IF he can beat em easily? :confused02:


Because if he wants to make the move to MW he wants to do it permanently and vacate the WW belt. He wants to bulk up without having to worry about going up and down in weight. Fighting is a science to him. He's not here to take fights on a whim just to prove a point. He's building a legacy and doing it one fight at at a time.

If GSP moves to MW the size will be his biggest dis-advantage. How long do you think it would take him to bulk up to MW size? You expect him to just put that size on and take it off at will? It's not that easy.



> Do you also think world is flat and Benny Hinn can cure aids and cancer? seriously take online IQ test and see if you can get three digits. At least smart GSP fans know that GSP doesn't have much chance against AS and they don't want to see AS vs GSP.


Wow. An online IQ test? Really?

Something tells me the only "smart" GSP fans in your opinion are the ones who think he would lose to AS.

GSP would play with AS like a kid with a happy meal toy. AS has no TD defense and GSP isn't getting subbed.

At least the smart AS fans know that AS doesn't have much of a chance against GSP /sarcasm

How old are you? Seriously? Out of high school yet?


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Quick Question...

If the "super-fight" happens, whether at catchweight of 178-180 or at middleweight, and GSP does manage to control the fight and win.

If the win is by wrestling, gnp, lnp..or whatever are people going to be happy? does it take anything away from the win?

I want to see the fight, I want GSP to win, I don't care if its sonnen vs Silva 2, a win is a win, this is mma, not K-1


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yeah. Show me once where I said any of that.





PheelGoodInc said:


> I believe he will absolutely tool AS 10 times worse than Sonnen without getting subbed.


Well other GSP fan said GSP can beat all MW, most LHW, some HW(Kongo, Roy, etc) easily, just look above or check the first page. Anyway what you said was just as bad. 




PheelGoodInc said:


> You keep writing your opinion like "GSP is scared" and "GSP knows hes got no chance" and you are saying it as fact. That is YOUR opinion which isn't backed by anything other than what you believe.


I think most educated MMA fans know that GSP is avoiding Silva fight but obviously you are totally clueless. Like i said watch Silva vs Maia(UFC 112) and tell me if GSP doesn't look worried. 



PheelGoodInc said:


> Because if he wants to make the move to MW he wants to do it permanently and vacate the WW belt. He wants to bulk up without having to worry about going up and down in weight. Fighting is a science to him. He's not here to take fights on a whim just to prove a point. He's building a legacy and doing it one fight at at a time.
> 
> If GSP moves to MW the size will be his biggest dis-advantage. How long do you think it would take him to bulk up to MW size? You expect him to just put that size on and take it off at will? It's not that easy.


LOL you are full of crap, now you are saying GSP is too small and light for AS or MW? What happened to;


PheelGoodInc said:


> I believe he will absolutely tool AS 10 times worse than Sonnen without getting subbed.


Slight size/weight issue shouldn't be a problem IF GSP is that great. :sarcastic12: would it be ok if they fight at catch weight then?



PheelGoodInc said:


> Wow. An online IQ test? Really?


si, i would be surprised if clueless GSP fans like you can reach 120.



PheelGoodInc said:


> Something tells me the only "smart" GSP fans in your opinion are the ones who think he would lose to AS.
> 
> GSP would play with AS like a kid with a happy meal toy. AS has no TD defense and GSP isn't getting subbed.


yer i've seen two different types of GSP nuthuggers, 1. they think GSP is somekind of God, 2. they know GSP will lose to AS and always bring up GSP's slight size/weight disadvantage.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> Well other GSP fan said GSP can beat all MW, most LHW, some HW(Kongo, Roy, etc) easily, just look above or check the first page. Anyway what you said was just as bad.


Oh so if one GSP fan said it, that means I must mean that too. Instead point to a different post and say "That was just as bad" when they are two completely different subject. Nice one. What were you saying about that IQ test?




> I think most educated MMA fans know that GSP is avoiding Silva fight but obviously you are totally clueless. Like i said watch Silva vs Maia(UFC 112) and tell me if GSP doesn't look worried.


LOL. Educated fans? Your opinion on educated fans is anyone who agrees with you. GSP doesn't look worried to me. Looks like he's focussed. Hell he was probably trying to figure out why Silva wanted to dance instead of fight.

FYI you're not winning points by brining up the Maia fight. That was far worse than any "boring" fights GSP has ever put on.




> LOL you are full of crap, now you are saying GSP is too small and light for AS or MW? What happened to;












You just don't get it. It's like a simple concept is far too complex for your little brain to handle.

GSP is too small right now. If and when he does fight at MW he will make sure he is up to size. He's is very scientific about his fights. He would put the correct size on, and absolutely **** Silva for 5 rounds.

He hasn't fought him yet because he wants to make sure he doesn't have to shift weight. Yes right now he is too small. If and when they do fight he will be up to size. Understand? Well given your post history... probably not.



> Slight size/weight issue shouldn't be a problem IF GSP is that great. :sarcastic12: would it be ok if they fight at catch weight then?


Slight? Andy has a pretty hefty size advantage right now. Catch weight is fine. But I'm not GSP, Dana, or Andy so it's not up to me.




> si, i would be surprised if clueless GSP fans like you can reach 120.


Says the guy who doesn't capitalize his sentences or use basic punctuation. Not only do you make retarded trollish psots, you then poorly attempt to insult the intelligence of those who try to explain a little bit of common sense to you.

Quite ironic when you think about it.




> yer i've seen two different types of GSP nuthuggers, 1. they think GSP is somekind of God, 2. they know GSP will lose to AS and always bring up GSP's slight size/weight disadvantage.


I don't think he is a God, and I don't think he would lose to AS. I use logic: GSP's strengths are perfect for beating AS weakness. I suppose you're one of the AS fans who think he can just KO anyone anytime any place right? 

I think it's hilarious you keep bringing up GSP fans and talk about how they are delusional and what not when it's obvious you would drop to your knees and start blowing AS on site.

GSP would beat AS hands down. GSP would have much more trouble with guys like Sonnen who are bigger stronger wrestlers.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GSP's skillset would definitely enable him to compete with bigger opponent's, even control the fight like he does with other WW's, but whether he could BEAT them in an MMA match is a different story which is indeciferable until it happens.

Could he control a bigger man until the final bell, without taking heavy damage? Could he actually finish a bigger man? The latter is much harder to imagine, given his recent lack of finishing ability at WW.

Remember that we all train with people of all different shapes and sizes, and I'm 100% sure GSP is comfortable with a larger opponent. But ultimately, when it all comes together on fight night, you don't want to be fighting a bigger, stronger, heavier, yet faster man who is just as athletic as you and is more accustomed to that weight than you are. This is the situation GSP would be faced with against Silva and I think he'd get handled.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Oh so if one GSP fan said it, that means I must mean that too.


So are you admitting that other GSP nuthugger is totally clueless? either way both posts were hilarious, lol 


diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.





PheelGoodInc said:


> GSP's style is taylor made to beat AS.
> 
> I believe he will absolutely tool AS 10 times worse than Sonnen without getting subbed.


 



PheelGoodInc said:


> FYI you're not winning points by brining up the Maia fight. That was far worse than any "boring" fights GSP has ever put on.


Really i thought AS performed like Bruce Lee in first two rounds, GSP couldn't fight like that even in his dream. I thought it was far more entertaining than any GSP fights.



PheelGoodInc said:


> Says the guy who doesn't capitalize his sentences or use basic punctuation. Not only do you make retarded trollish psots, you then poorly attempt to insult the intelligence of those who try to explain a little bit of common sense to you.
> 
> Quite ironic when you think about it.


Did you mean trollish posts?



PheelGoodInc said:


> I suppose you're one of the AS fans who think he can just KO anyone anytime any place right?


When did i say that? I don't go around and say AS can beat everyone unlike clueless GSP nuthuggers.



PheelGoodInc said:


> I think it's hilarious you keep bringing up GSP fans and talk about how they are delusional and what not when it's obvious you would drop to your knees and start blowing AS on site.


FYI, you're not winning points by making gay joke, don't forget that your hero is a fugde packer..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Enough with the gay shit, that isn't gonna fly.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> So are you admitting that other GSP nuthugger is totally clueless? either way both posts were hilarious, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. You can't even defend your posts anymore. No wonder why your bar looks like a used tampon. Run along now troll. Keep repeating in your head that you're right. You might actually believe it eventually.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Wow. You can't even defend your posts anymore. *No wonder why your bar looks like a used tampon.* Run along now troll. Keep repeating in your head that you're right. You might actually believe it eventually.


The greatest one liner I've ever seen in MMAF! I'd like to have your permission to use this against other trolls.

That guy is clueless, though, and he better be trolling, otherwise he has problems understanding common sense.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys your all held to the same standard and regardless how you feel about a user calling them trolls is not permitted.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

PheelGoodInc... I just wanted to say you are now one of my favorite posters. In your argument with that other guy who will not be named, you demonstrated that you're far more intelligent and rational than he is. That argument was a great example of expressing an opinion with rational thought versus someone who believes in their opinion purely based on their ignorant faith. 

You make and argument and support it while the other guy makes an argument without any evidence to support his claims. 

Well done sir.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I never know what the hell I'm going to get when I click on a GSP thread.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> The greatest one liner I've ever seen in MMAF! I'd like to have your permission to use this against other trolls.
> 
> That guy is clueless, though, and he better be trolling, otherwise he has problems understanding common sense.


Lol, thanks. Pretty sure I was partially drunk when I wrote that.



Toxic said:


> Guys your all held to the same standard and regardless how you feel about a user calling them trolls is not permitted.


Done and done. 



diablo5597 said:


> PheelGoodInc... I just wanted to say you are now one of my favorite posters. In your argument with that other guy who will not be named, you demonstrated that you're far more intelligent and rational than he is. That argument was a great example of expressing an opinion with rational thought versus someone who believes in their opinion purely based on their ignorant faith.
> 
> You make and argument and support it while the other guy makes an argument without any evidence to support his claims.
> 
> Well done sir.


Thank you sir, I appreciate it. I am extremely curious about the age of said person. He sounds about as bull headed as I was when I was 18.

The majority of posters on this site are awesome. They have good posts based on more than "ignorant faith" and are usually at least able to concede to points they lose. I am glad said poster does not represent this site.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> The majority of posters on this site are awesome. They have good posts based on more than "ignorant faith" and are usually at least able to concede to points they lose. I am glad said poster does not represent this site.


Yeah, this board is a rare occasion where 90% of the people are super-nice to each other.
I'd love to be a permanent member of the Rogan Board, since Joe posts there regularly, but I just can't bear the level of ignorance and trolling that goes on there.
This place seems to control it very well. Cheers, MMAF


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> silva has palhares,falcao,santiago,stann,sonnen rematch,bisping and maybe lombard if he ever signs with the ufc. he has plenty.
> gsp has diaz,story,ellnburger,macdonald,condit and rocha if he gets better stand up.


I understand what you're saying but a lot of people dont really think any of those guys have a shot at GSP and that would lead to lower PPV sales. Dont get me wrong Im one of the people that think Diaz would have a good chance and probably be his toughest fight but other than that the most likely outcome is he beats the others by a wide margin, everyone knows that and his fights lose a little bit of appeal.

With the exception of Sunnen, I dont see any challengers that I look at and say hay this guy "should" beat Silva.. except maybe and I do know its early but Jones I think would beat Silva.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.


I disagree. Going up in one weight class tough; two weight classes even tougher...GSP fighting Heavies? No way!


----------

